# floundering in Lillian,Al



## roll tide roll (Jun 13, 2008)

just wondering if your camping at the KAO campgroundin Lillian,Al would you need a alabama fishing license


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

yes


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Why would you need a AL fishing license just to camp?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

im assuming he is also going to be fishing...but i could be wrong


----------



## roll tide roll (Jun 13, 2008)

always<U>ONE</U> in every crowd:moon


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

the title does say "floundering in lillian AL"


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (8/5/2008)*the title does say "floundering in lillian AL"


yep...exactly why i assumed he was going to be fishing


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (8/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *bluffman2 (8/5/2008)*the title does say "floundering in lillian AL"
> ...


i dont think you need to use the word assume,when its plainly in site:letsdrink


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (8/4/2008)*Why would you need a AL fishing license just to camp?


I was going to post the same thing


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

The subject doesn't match the question. Of course you would need an AL fishing license to flounder in Lillian, but you don't need one to camp at the KOA camp ground. 

How about if you're floundering in Florida waters, but camping at the KOA campground. Would you need a AL and FLsaltwater license?

I say no.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Death From Above (8/5/2008)*The subject doesn't match the question. Of course you would need an AL fishing license to flounder in Lillian, but you don't need one to camp at the KOA camp ground.
> 
> How about if you're floundering in Florida waters, but camping at the KOA campground. Would you need a AL and FLsaltwater license?
> 
> I say no.


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl11_lblFullMessage>you would need a al license as if you got checked at the camp site with flounder explaining you gigged them in florida waters is gonna be hard to do...... 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (8/5/2008)*The subject doesn't match the question. Of course you would need an AL fishing license to flounder in Lillian, but you don't need one to camp at the KOA camp ground.
> 
> How about if you're floundering in Florida waters, but camping at the KOA campground. Would you need a AL and FLsaltwater license?
> 
> I say no.


legally i would think you would need both...because if you got checked wile fishing in FL waters you would need a FL license and if you got checked at the boat ramp in AL with fish you would need a AL license. thats my $.02


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> if you got checked wile fishing in FL waters you would need a FL license and if you got checked at the boat ramp in AL with fish you would need a AL license. thats my $.02




Exactly!


----------



## roll tide roll (Jun 13, 2008)

in alabama when fishing at at river what joins georgia , a alabama license is all you need to fish alabama and geogia water ,i was wondering if that might apply to florida and alabama ,but i guess if i had as much time on my hands as someone else in this forum i could call someone that really knows. <U>SOMEBODY NEEDS TO GET A LIFE (sarcasm is for kids,grow up):moon</U>


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

There is a imaginary line that divides the Fl-Al waters around here.



Not knowing where that line is is not a excuse. You better have a fishing license for the state waters your in if fishing.



It's happened to me many years ago. No Al license, in Al waters [just over the line] made 3 casts, no fish in possession. $115 fine!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

You will need an AL license to flounder in AL waters. 

Here's the info online http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/license/

The line goesdown the middle of Perdido Bay most of the way. That's a LOT of AL shoreline you can flounder (or fish) ;-)










You can call AL DCNR in Gulf Shores @ *(251) 968-7576)*or email themat [email protected]

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

You still don't need a (AL or FL) fishing license to possess a cooler full of flounders while camping at the KOA campground. Who's to say you didn't buy them from Joe Patti for a big fish fry.:letsdrink


----------

